# Kaufberatung



## Daniel1993 (3. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen!

ich bin noch recht neu, was das Mountainbiking betrifft, zum Mindest wenn man wirklich mal außerhalb von der Straße fährt. Vor einiger Zeit haben mich 2 Freunde mitgenommen und wir sind im schon recht hügeligen Wald (wohne in Bayern) Trails gefahren. Inzwischen hab ich so schon einige Stunden hinter mir und riesig Spaß daran, nicht mehr nur noch langweilige Feldwege oder Hügel zu fahren, sondern richtig lange Passagen, bergab und bergauf, über Wurzeln, Äste und was noch alles dort so rumliegt. Allerdings hatte ich schon recht große Schwierigkeiten, meinen beiden Freunden zu folgen, da sie natürlich schon zum einen viel erfahrener waren und die Trails kannten, sodass sie wirklich mit hohem Tempo dort runterfahren konnten, aber sie hatten auch die geeigneten Bikes dafür. Der eine fährt ein Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 , der andere will sich genau das selbe auch demnächst bestellen. Ich habe die Pfade mit einem recht primitiven Hardtail bestritten, habe ein Giant Terrago. Ist nichts besonderes, unter 100mm Federweg, immerhin hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, aber sonst echt nichts weiter tolles.
Von demher überlege ich nun, mir ebenfalls ein richtiges AllMountainbike zuzulegen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Liebe die ich dafür entwickelt hab, von langer Dauer ist 
Dabei hat mir der eine Freund das Radon Slide 9.0 sehr empfohlen.
Nun wollte ich Euch fragen, was ihr dazu denkt?
Ich bin wie gesagt noch recht neu darin, allerdings ist z.B. im Sommer schon eine einwöchige Tour durch die Alpen geplant und sonst einige kleinere Touren, z.B.  in der fränkischen Schweiz. Ist also insofern keine Eintagsfliege. Würde sich da überhaupt das Slide 9.0 lohnen, oder reicht auch das kleinere 7.0? Mir persönlich wäre natürlich das 9.0 lieber, aber ich weiß eben nicht, ob ich das überhaupt brauche...
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Mein zweites Problem wäre dann nur, dass ich tief in Bayern wohne und um die beiden Bikes mal Probe fahren zu können, muss ich nach Bonn fahren, sind von hier ziemlich genau 5 Stunden Fahrt und die Zeit habe ich momentan bis ca. Pfingsten auf Grund vom Schulstress in der Oberstufe nicht wirklich übrig. Allerdings wollte ich auch nur ungern blind so ein Bike bestellen, auch wenn ich es wieder zurückschicken könnte, 2 Wochen nach Kauf...

Naja bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt!
Danke und schönen Abend noch 

Daniel


----------



## chrisNOM (3. Mai 2011)

Das 7.0 reicht locker aus.... das 9.0 ist größtenteils nur leichter.

Ich wollte auch erst ein XC8.0 oder AM7.0 bis ich das Slide gesehen habe. Nur leider verkauft ja Radon noch keins da sie keine haben 

Ne Alpentoue ist aber schon eine Hausnummer Konditionsmässig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakunin (3. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Das 7.0 reicht locker aus.... das 9.0 ist größtenteils nur leichter.
> 
> Ich wollte auch erst ein XC8.0 oder AM7.0 bis ich das Slide gesehen habe. Nur leider verkauft ja Radon noch keins da sie keine haben
> 
> Ne Alpentoue ist aber schon eine Hausnummer Konditionsmässig!



bin einverstanden


----------



## Daniel1993 (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!
Hm aber die 500  Mehrpreis machen doch nicht nur dir paar Gramm weniger aus,oder? Wo sind noch spürbare Unterschiede zwischen dem 7.0 und dem 9.0?  Und noch eine Frage,gibts das 9.0 nur in diesem toxicgreen oder auch in dezenteren Farben?


----------



## chrisNOM (4. Mai 2011)

nur in grün, wenn man es genau nimmt ist die bremse noch nen tuck besser und an der gabel lässt sich die zugstufe noch einstellen. Der Rest bewegt sich dann größenteils im milligramm bereich. Für deinen obenbeschriebenen Einsatz reicht das 7.0 mehr als nötig aus.


----------



## Daniel1993 (4. Mai 2011)

Gut dann wär das 9.0er wohl eher nichts, die Farbe gefällt mir nicht.
Ja ich denke auf Zugstufe einstellen kann ich bestimmt verzichten, aber hat das 7.0er vorne eine absenkbare Gabel?
Und dann noch eine andere Frage, ein Freund meint, für den selben Preis bekommt man ein Canyon das statt SRAM wie bei Radon eben komplett XT hat und die sei besser. Ist das so richtig, kann man das so sagen, oder sieht das jeder anders und es gibt keine richtige Antwort darauf?


----------



## chrisNOM (4. Mai 2011)

guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517306&page=2

ich hatte vorher an meinen Cube AMS125XT die komplette XT dran und will jetzt bewusst eine Sram.
Das ist alles geschmackssache, gut sind beide. Ich finde die Sram schaltet knackiger als die XT, dafür brauch man mehr kraft für die Schaltvorgänge.


----------



## Daniel1993 (4. Mai 2011)

Okay Dankeschön, gut zu wissen!
Und wie ist es mit längeren Touren mit so einem AM, ist das möglich, oder ist da ein Tourer unbedingt nötig für?


----------



## donprogrammo (5. Mai 2011)

Das ist absolut möglich mit einem AM, gegenüber anderen Tourern hast du da kein nachteil, aber mehr Federweg


----------



## gibb3n (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre ein 6.0, und das ist bisher sowohl trail als auch race tauglich. War damit 2 mal auf dem 24h Rennen bei Rad am Ring, Dämpfer und gabel auf hart, davor die FatAlberts durch NobbyNic/SmartSam tauschen und das läuft auch für Touren.
Also normale Singletrails is gar kein Problem, all zu große Sprünge würde ich sein lassen, da fehlt hinten die Stahlfeder =)


----------



## Mithras (13. Mai 2011)

Also im Sebalder Reichswald und in der fränkischen Schweiz bist auf dem Slide echt gut unterwegs.

Ich selbst fahre das 6.0, dass is schon sehr fein, allerdings vermiss ich die Steckachse vorn. Die Revelation mit Schnellspannern und noch 2.4 er Reifen drauf is schon recht "flexibel". 

Denke mit dem 7.0 bist gut bedient, wenn der Geldbeutel nicht so prall ist, ist das 6.0 auch ne klasse Wahl, Bremse is knackig, Schaltung und Federung echt ok! . 9.0 is für Gewichts-Enthusiasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

